# Roll Call , April 21 PE Exam



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2006)

Damn I really hope I dont have to take that test ever again......


----------



## redrum (Apr 24, 2006)

Me either, was that your first time?


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 25, 2006)

It was my 2nd time, and I hope it was my last.

I took Civil-Structural in Oct, but took the Civil-WR this past time. Much better.


----------



## NSEARCH (Apr 25, 2006)

Good luck to those who just sat, I did as well. WR afternoon.....think I did well enough to make the cut.

Thanks to whoever set up this forum.....can't believe that PPI's is still in the out-dated tree-limb style.


----------



## cmpc (Apr 25, 2006)

For those that took WR for multiple times. Did you not think this test was much much easier than the previous test. I cant help but wonder why it was soooo much easier???


----------



## NSEARCH (Apr 25, 2006)

> For those that took WR for multiple times. Did you not think this test was much much easier than the previous test. I cant help but wonder why it was soooo much easier???


I have to agree that it seemed more straight forward (other than your typical unit conversions) than last Oct. I think for me it was a combo of being better prepared, better strategy, and being lucky


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2006)

what _types_ of questions were on the OCT test that were not on the one saturday?


----------



## rleon82 (Apr 25, 2006)

Elses would not try to trick would they? I finished the WR exam with 40 minutes to spare. I also put in about 300 hours of studying since December. Hopefully I caught the test on an easy slide. Do not want to take the test over, there are too many jobs that need Signing and Sealing.


----------



## EL Nica PE (Apr 25, 2006)

" I never wanted this for you. I work my whole life - I don't apologize - to take care of my family, and I refused to be a fool, dancing on the string held by all those bigshots. I don't apologize - that's my life - but I thought that, that when it was your time, that you would be the one to hold the string. Senator Corleone; Governor Corleone. [SIZE=14pt]Well, it wasn't enough time[/SIZE], Michael. It wasn't enough time. "

Don Corleone couldn't have put any better!


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

lol Nice quote! :claps:


----------



## cmpc (Apr 26, 2006)

In response to "what types of questions were on the OCT test that were not on the one saturday?

The Oct. exam was much more in depth, not so plug and chug, not near as many definitions and loaded with environmental questions(wastewater). This test was not even in the same ball park. Thats my opinion any, based on what I have heard I guessing a very high pass rate, I wouldnt be surprised it its not in the upper 60's if not 70's. My $0.02 anyway


----------



## rleon82 (Apr 27, 2006)

I hope you are correct cmpc. I do not care how easy the test was, I do not want to take it again.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 27, 2006)

> I hope you are correct cmpc. I do not care how easy the test was, I do not want to take it again.


I don't either. I hope we all passed!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 5, 2011)

I took the April '06 exam!


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 6, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I took the April '06 exam!



Thanks for bumping a 5.5 year old thread to let us know!


----------



## markS (Oct 19, 2011)

Can anybody suggest me where I can find some sample questions, preferably from previous year exams. Thanks.


----------



## willsee (Oct 19, 2011)

NCEES makes a sample exam book


----------

